# Yard Mastery MySoil and Soil Savvy Step by Step Analysis Made Easy



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

^+1
Selecting a Soil Test Laboratory


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not sure why this needs to be so negative.

I used YM and Brookside. YM was less detailed but actionable. Brookside was detailed and expansive but completely devoid of actionable advice. There's room for multiple approaches, no?

My personal opinion is that the lawn care community should be a broad church. I think what's most important is that there's enough info to put together a plan that moves your soil in the right direction incrementally over time.

People are dumping lime on their alkaline soil because it's sold in their local area and they know no different. It doesn't take a sea of data to stop the worst practices and help people to move forward.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The negativity is due to to the continued failure to be forthcoming and honest in the presentation of these products.

Soil science intrigues me and I support innovation that advances knowledge in any area of science.

In theory, resin technology (which has been investigated since the early 90s, yet it hasn't been widely implemented for most nutrients, -evidently due to a lack of correlation) could reveal new insight in monitoring nutrient data. "New" however, doesn't necessarily result in "better" or even useful results.

Where's the beef?





The first issue with MySoil/Yard Mastery and Soil Savvy is they have not been forthcoming with data, studies and documentation verifying that their lab results are accurate and repeatable. Their response: Their work with Ago-culture where testing was done in a controlled laboratory environment following testing protocols (see their patent application for their protocols) where precise measurements of soil and water were made, soak times were controlled, and shake times were followed, showed very small deviations (uh...how much deviation?) in results. So evidently...If it's accurate in a lab setting, it also must be accurate when homeowner measured amount of soil is added to the extract solution (without spilling soil or water), which is then mailed and transported for unknown periods of time in freezing or Hades hot environments? Show me the studies and data that support this process.

Secondly, How reliable are the nutrient target values? How was "optimum" defined? What does their "optimum" mean? How does optimum relate to expected plant response? Where's the data, studies and documentation supporting the accuracy of these "optimum" values and how they relate to plant health and growth and nutrient application?

Finally (and my biggest issue), even if the testing procedure is accurate and repeatable and even if the target values are reliable and correlated, the test only determines nutrient levels (and any deficiencies) for a period of 2-4 weeks. That means to determine proper fertilization application, these tests will need to be repeated 2-4 weeks prior to* EVERY* fertilization. 

IMO,lacking any proof of superiority to standard testing, this is: 









Are the long established testing methods perfect? Nope. However, with decades of correlation of nutrient levels and plant response data, their use in determining nutrient levels for satisfactory plant response have proved effective. In addition, traditional soil testing method results for nutrient levels are correlated to an entire growing season which means only one (1) test is necessary per year to make fertilizer application determinations.

Is the goal to provide quality soil testing or wallet de-thatching?

There's more to come @AndyS, but I'm holding off to save another gratuitous "bump."


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Time to bump as folks are starting to post these tests again.



> I used YM and Brookside. YM was less detailed but actionable. Brookside was detailed and expansive but completely devoid of actionable advice.


By actionable, I assume you are referring to their providing specific product recommendations. Have you considered that it might be just a marketing tool? They only recommend products they sell and the granular recommendations are quite limited. Are you telling me that no matter what the soil test results are; one of the three granular product that they stock will correct it? Have you ever seen a YM test recommend a product that they don't carry that would be better suited to correction?
I'm also assuming that you were disappointed that Brookside didn't provide specific product recommendations. That is NOT their business model. They service consultants with accurate reliable testing services.
See:
"Brookside laboratories Inc. provide consultants with about every possible soil test (Chemical, Physical, and Biological) available anywhere. Consultants are coached by their mentors or laboratory staff on which tests are most appropriate for the soils and geographical areas they are working in. Consultants can pick and choose from numerous soil test packages designed to provide the maximum information at reduced costs. Brookside soil testing is accredited in most states and many countries. Only well researched scientifically accepted laboratory methods are performed at Brookside."
https://www.blinc.com/services/soil-analysis

My preference for established testing over MySoil/YM and Soil Savvy isn't some elitist position. MySoil/YM and Soil Savvy is undocumented and unproven. In good conscience I can't give any analysis for fear of doing harm. The only honest response I can make to someone's posting of one of those tests for advice is: "I can't help because I don't know" and I don't think anyone else knows either.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Just use you local school ag extension and be done with this. I never understand people wanting to buck the system like somehow these youtube guys know more than your local extension is going to. I'll never understand.


----------



## Morgan_TN (Apr 18, 2020)

I wish I found this thread a few days sooner, or ordered a couple of the Yard Mastery soil test kits a few days later. I just sent off a couple samples for my first soil test since becoming a homeowner. This is my 2nd season taking lawn care more seriously, so I'm sure there will opportunity to test elsewhere. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> *Just use you local school ag extension and be done with this. I never understand people wanting to buck the system like somehow these youtube guys know more than your local extension is going to. I'll never understand.*


^^^This!!!^^^

Any arse can post a You Tube video. Not to mention that the vast majority of homeowners never get a soil test. People have no problems paying a lawn care service hundreds of dollars per year or spending money on lime and fertilizer every year, but don't want to spend $26 to get a soil test.

It's really good to see people here on this forum are getting soil tests. Unfortunately, as with any product, there are ones that are better than others.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Morgan_TN said:


> I wish I found this thread a few days sooner, or ordered a couple of the Yard Mastery soil test kits a few days later. I just sent off a couple samples for my first soil test since becoming a homeowner. This is my 2nd season taking lawn care more seriously, so I'm sure there will opportunity to test elsewhere. Thanks for the info.


I'm in the same boat. Just had a MySoil test done but it looks like I've been fleeced as their testing method isn't a proper benchmark, and I was steered towards Yard Mastery fertilizers to correct my soil deficiencies. Oh well, I'll learn from this and use one of the lab tests recommended through this forum going forward.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Ai5FsaJdw


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I've used soils savvy and lawn mastery tests over the last two years. The two tests do seem to agree with one another. My lawn looks pretty solid compared to where it started and my neighbors' lawns. I will use a proper lab next spring and compare the results.

I do believe the soil savvy test results have me moving in the right direction.


----------

